# Tablet China, no inicia SO.



## jhonnyd (Ago 18, 2013)

buenas noches,.. tengo una tablet china, la cual al principio no le funcionaba wifi,... reulta que un amigo comenzo a meterle mano y ahora no enciende.
solo arranca como super usuario creo que se llama asi.... y no puedo hacer arrancar el android.
ya probe con algunas ,maneras que encontre en internet pero ahun asi no solucuino el problema,... la tablets es una :  EMATIC eglide 4 xl-eglxl102b.. 
dejo el dato por si alguien sabe de alguna solucion... o camino a seguir...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2013)

Seguramente lo que llamas super usuario es el recovery.
Pues tienes un problema si la tablet no es común; has de buscar una rom específica para ese modelo y flashearla. Lo bueno es que en muchas ocasiones el mismo fabricante vende la tablet a mil tiendas que le ponen su marca así que la misma rom y drivers valen para mil modelos semejantes.
Si no encuentras de tu modelo averigua que chip usa y busca roms para otras tablets con el mismo procesador.
Suerte.


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 19, 2013)

A que le llamas "super usuario"? tienes fotos?


----------



## thonny1204 (Ago 19, 2013)

El mejor procedimiento es  rooteo significa modificar el estado del sistema operativo Al procedimiento para lograr eso se llama root y a los equipos android que han sido desbloqueados se los denomina rooteados. Y a los usuarios de esos equipos se los conoce como superusers (super usuarios). Si has escuchado antes esos términos pero no sabías a qué se referían ahora ya puedes entender que se trata de usuarios avanzados que pueden controlar su smartphone o tablet android porque éstos han sido desbloqueados.


----------



## jhonnyd (Ago 19, 2013)

muchas gracis por tomarse la molestia de leer.... el asunto es que no encuentro el s.o. en la web como para descargarlo y seguir con los pasos asi tal cual dice Scooter....


----------



## thonny1204 (Ago 19, 2013)

http://www.unlockroot.com/    esta es la pagina

PASOS SEGUIDOS PARA ROOTEAR LA TABLET WOO COMET CON ANDROID 4.0.3 (ROM STOCK O ROM CHINA)

1)  Para efectuar el rooteado o desbloqueo de la tablet se requiere contar con el programa UnlockRoot. Es gratuito y se descarga desde su sitio corporativo pulsando en este enlace. Una vez que se tiene el archivo descargado hacemos doble clic sobre él para instalar el programa, pero necesitamos estar conectados a internet.

2) La primera pantalla del instalador nos dice en inglés que va a modificar el navegador de internet, así que como no queremos que eso ocurra desmarcamos los cuadros que se muestran en la imagen y recién ahí continuamos.


Al instalar el programa UnlockRoot es recomendable quitar los checks de los cuadros de texto para que no se modifique el navegador de internet
3) En la siguiente pantalla también debemos tener cuidado porque lo que nos dice en inglés es que si presionamos OK estamos de acuerdo con que el instalador modifique nuestro navegador de internet instalando un plugin. Así que lo que hay que hacer es presionar “Cancel”.


No debemos dejarnos engañar por el instalador. Aquí debemos presionar “Cancel” porque si presionamos “OK” se modifica la configuración del navegador de internet.
4) Ahora sí el instalador nos muestra la pantalla de instalación del UnlockRoot. Sólo tenemos que pulsar “Next” pero antes por seguridad cerramos todas las aplicaciones con las que estamos trabajando (por ejemplo: Word, Excel, etc).


Pulsando “Next” inicias el procedimiento de instalación del UnlockRoot
5) La siguiente pantalla nos indica en qué carpeta se va a instalar el programa. Si deseamos podemos cambiar la ubicación. Pulsamos “Install” para continuar.


Acá podemoss cambiar la ubicación en la cual se instalará el programa. Continuamos con “Install”.
6) Eso es todo respecto a la instalación. Ahora terminamos el procedimiento pulsando “Finish”. Hay un cuadro con un check que indica que a continuación se va a ejecutar el programa UnlockRoot. Si deseamos hacer el rooteo más tarde sólo quitamos la marca del cuadro.


La instalación ha terminado y ahora podemos ejecutar el programa UnlockRoot.
7) La pantalla del programa tiene dos botones en la parte izquierda. Para empezar el desbloqueo tenemos que tener encendida la tablet y conectarla a la computadora a través del cable USB, luego se tiene que pulsar “Root” (contrariamente si queremos eliminar el desbloqueo se pulsará el botón “UnRoot”). En principio no se necesita hacer ajustes a la configuración de la tablet Woo Comet antes de iniciar el desbloqueo porque felizmente ya están activadas de fábrica todas las opciones requeridas, pero si el usuario ha modificado los ajustes de la tablet debe tener presente que la opción “Depuración USB” debe estar activada porque es la opción que permite que realicemos cambios a nuestra tablet a través del cable USB conectado a la pc.


El botón Root es el que debemos pulsar para iniciar el desbloqueo de la tablet que deberá estar prendida y conectada al puerto USB de la computadora
8) Si la computadora tiene el controlador (driver) de la tablet pasaremos directamente a la instrucción 10, pero si carece del controlador no hay porqué preocuparse, porque en este punto el programa detecta ese pequeño inconveniente y nos pregunta en inglés si queremos instalarlo. Obviamente tenemos que decir que sí porque sin el controlador no se puede hacer el rooteo. Aquí tengan mucho cuidado con que la tablet esté encendida porque si está apagada no podrá instalarse automáticamente el driver y nos saldrá una y otra vez el mensaje preguntándonos si queremos instalarlo. También se presentan problemas cuando se pierde la conexión a internet o cuando el usuario ha desactivado la opción “Depuración USB” en los ajustes de la tablet. En cualquier caso el driver puede ser instalado manualmente siguiendo nuestro otro tutorial.


Si no tenemos el driver de la tablet hay que dejar que el programa lo instale, pero la tablet debe estar encendida.
9) Por seguridad se nos presentan dos opciones: no instalar o instalar de todos modos el controlador de la tablet. Queremos instalarlo así que manos a la obra.


Tenemos que indicar que queremos instalar el controlador de todas maneras, sino no podemos hacer el rooteo.
10) El programa ha reconocido a la tablet Woo Comet, ahora sólo tenemos que pulsar el botón para que se lleve a cabo el desbloqueo o rooteo.


Ya tenemos reconocida la tablet, ahora sólo pulsamos el botón
11) El programa nos confirma que nuestra tablet Woo Comet ya está rooteada de fábrica y por eso nos pregunta si igual queremos hacer nuevamente el rooteo. Le decimos que sí.


La tablet está rooteada de fábrica, pero los fabricantes han eliminado los archivos de superusuario, así que confirmamos que queremos hacer el rooteo
12) Antes de proceder con el desbloqueo se nos pregunta si queremos instalar una aplicación que monitoreará el estado de la batería de nuestra tablet. Nosotros elegimos que no, pero cada quien es libre de aceptar o no.


Si queremos instalar un ahorrador de batería aceptamos, pero en este momento preferimos no hacerlo.
13) Listo, en pocos segundos aparece un mensaje que nos indica que ya terminó el rooteo de nuestra tablet y se nos pide autorización para reiniciarla. Obviamente aceptamos.


Para completar el procedimiento aceptamos que el programa reinicie la tablet
14) La última pantalla del programa nos indica que el procedimiento de rooteo ha concluido satisfactoriamente. Eso ha sido todo, de un modo rápido y sencillo, sin tener que bajar controladores ni meter comandos manualmente.


El rooteo ha teminado, y el programa nos lo dice
15) Para comprobarlo vamos a la tablet. En la esquina superior derecha tenemos el ícono de aplicaciones y widgets. La tocamos porque queremos verificar si aparece el ícono de superuser.


----------

